# Will goats eat my baby lemon trees?



## shiningpath (Mar 27, 2008)

I have baby lemon trees, perfect hight for goat browsing.

I also have a zillion Azaleas, Gardenias, Wysteria, and Figs.

I wouldn't want goats eating any of them. I also have several varieties of poisonous ornamentals. Are goats smart enough to not eat something that would make them sick?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, they will eat citrus.

No, they will not avoid poisonous plants.


----------



## tioga12 (Jun 26, 2006)

I wouldn't risk it...
better get rid of the toxic stuff.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I just found out that wilting fruit tree leaves are deadly to goats, including cherry, apricot, peach... I was going to have the goats keep the orchard mowed, but not now


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

mpete, where did you hear that? My goats have eaten some fallen and drying leaves from my fruit trees and it never bothered them. But mostly it was pear. They have had a few off my new baby nectarine and apricot without a problem, but I would like to know if I can't graze them around those trees in the fall unless I rake up the leaves. Do you have a link to this info?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a site that lists edible and non edible plants for goats, and I don't know how reliable it is. http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm

We have a 100 year old apple orchard and they love apple leaves. In Pat Coleby's Goat book, she says oak and apple leaves are GOOD for the goats and our love them. 

As for the lemon trees, I would put fences around them to keep the goats away. First, I don't know if they would eat them (probably would) but the other day I saw one of my does bending a young apple tree nearly to the ground while she rubbed her horns on it.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

OH YES, they will eat a citrus clean... I could send you pics of my bald trees and yep they will climb them if they can and bend them right to the ground No they didn't get sick but I was... I was wondering if they will grow leaves back now or not...


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

According to that list they only show wilted choke cherry and wilted wild cherry leaves. 

They also show lilac bushes as poisonous, and my goats have always pruned my lilac bushes and never gotten sick from it. I will keep them away from now on, just to be safe.


----------



## shiningpath (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks - fencing the trees is impractical. It would be easier to fence the goats. I was sort of hoping they could roam around that part of the property but I guess that won't work. *sigh* I'll focus on chickens first. If I can manage that I'll figure out somewhere to put the goats.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I got the info from here: http://kinne.net/poi-list.htm and then a breeder down the road said she lost a goat awhile back from eating the wilted leaves of her neighbors... not the green, just wilted. My goats go nuts over my plum trees, never been hurt. In fact they prefer those to the rose bushes! lol


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

mpete, thanks for the list. It's funny, my sister had goats living in a field riddled with scotchbroom, which is on the list, and they lived there for many years and finally died of old age. Never got sick from the scotch broom. Maybe some of the poisonous plants are just not tasty enough for them to want to eat it.

It did say the fresh fruit tree leaves are safe, as are dried...just not wilted. I'll have to remember that. Again..thanks.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

hi naturewoman... I was wondering about a few of those on the list too, but when the breeder had some issues, I took a second look. I just want to have some idea what should be ok and what's not. Then again, each goat is different... some people goats eat citrus, mine have never touched it. lol


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I remember reading that the wilted leaves of STONE fruit trees are poisonous for goats - cherry, peach, plum. Hope this helps someone.

NeHi


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

*Naturally* wilted cherry, peach, plum leaves are just fine for animals to eat. Naturally means leaves that are wilting because fall is arriving with cool weather.
Its *unnaturally* wilted leaves that are poisonous. Leaves that have been blown off in the summer due to high winds. Limbs that have fallen during storms. Trees cut down with leaves on them. All these are poisonous.
My animals(goats. cows, horses) have always had cherry trees in their pasture/woods. They love to eat the leaves as they drop in the fall. I do take care to check for fallen branches after storms, other than that I do not worry.
And *NEVER* cut stone fruit limbs and take them to penned goats.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

Ozark Jewel, if they eat the leaves right after they are cut they should be safe, no? I've taken my goats pear branches I've trimmed, and they strip the leaves immediately, so I would think they would do the same with any fruit tree. The leaves won't even have a chance to wilt. I could see not taking them a huge pile, as they won't be able to eat them all, but one branch at a time should be OK?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

PETSNEGGS said:


> OH YES, they will eat a citrus clean... I could send you pics of my bald trees and yep they will climb them if they can and bend them right to the ground No they didn't get sick but I was... I was wondering if they will grow leaves back now or not...


Well, hopefully I can encourage you, my goats stripped my little fig tree last year, and it is coming out fantastically right now!
I was so thrilled to see leaves on it.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

naturewoman said:


> Ozark Jewel, if they eat the leaves right after they are cut they should be safe, no? I've taken my goats pear branches I've trimmed, and they strip the leaves immediately, so I would think they would do the same with any fruit tree. The leaves won't even have a chance to wilt. I could see not taking them a huge pile, as they won't be able to eat them all, but one branch at a time should be OK?


Yes......but I wouldn't chance it myself.


----------

